# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  [PACK5] QCOM SMART TOOL v1.0.0.8633

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What's new !? 
[x] ACER S500 CloudMobile Code Reading/Direct unlock (thanks to whoever leaked my missing piece of the puzzle)
[x] ALCATEL X230E, X300D and variants Code Reading/Direct Unlock
[x] ADDED 8GB OF FIRMWARES FOR ALCATEL DATACARDS
[x] Some new ZTE firmwares supported   QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8633.rar:  **  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
NOTE1: DONGLE REQUIRES UPDATE
 !  
NOTE2: Drivers and everything are available on support so stop asking for links. *ACER S500 CloudMobile Unlock Using FuriouSGold Pack 5*  **   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *DON'T FORGET TO JOIN US ON*  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## yousef88

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## saytote

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## abdelillah

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## salahgsm

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورj

----------

